# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Nhờ cao nhân chỉ giáo

## vyluongstu997

em đang sử dụng phần mềm inkscape để xuất G-Code cho phần mền GRBL controler mà em xuất k được 
khi xuất G-Code laser phần mềm cứ hiện như thế này...vào GRBL dẫn link code thì lại k có ..có ai biết khắc phục như thế nào chỉ giáo em với ạ  :Frown: (((

----------

